# Any issues unique to the Glock 21?



## merlyn3248 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Glock 21 fits my hand well, so size is not a problem for me. But I hear some people say they do not like Glock .45's.
Other than size, is there anything that is a problem with them that I should be aware of. I do know not to shoot lead in them. 

Thanks


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Not really. I have a 21SF. Most of the people I hear from just say holding the normal 21 is like holding a brick. 

Along the ammo line, don't shoot a whole lot of +P ammo out of it, either. That's for any Glock, really. It's not rated for it, and while it can take some, it's not in your best interest to do it often. Like hand loads and lead rounds, Glock doesn't advise it. Like I said, you can, but I wouldn't make it a habit.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont own one myself but my father did, and he had little to no problems with his. The only thing that was ever a problem was that the slide started to pit and rust. Strange i know, but even though he kept it in a lock box with a silica cloth it did start to rust and pit. This was a well maintained brand new glock with few rounds fired through it. Glock offered to refinish it but he just sold it instead. Otherwise i own a 40 model 23 and love it no problems ever. My bro owned a 17 i think same deal no problems.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That sounds like he had a problem with the tenifer, and he should have let Glock fix it while the warranty was good instead of just passing it off. My 21 has been submerged and never had a problem.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

The 21 is a great service size pistol and I've never heard any complaints about them.+p's no problem either,
I shoot them out of my G36 all the time. Other than it's large grip,the G21 is a great and reliable pistol.If you have small hands though,look at the G30 (SF) or the G36 .


----------

